# New WW2 Air War Book



## B-24 Driver (May 11, 2006)

I don't want to be a list spammer - I don't know how much in this area is allowed, but here goes nothing.

My new book, CLOUDS ARE ALWAYS WHITE ON TOP, Subtitled: Flying The Box The B-17 Flying Fortress Came In, ISBN #)-952-2603-36, based on WW2 experiences, will be released July 19, 2006, in both the United Kingdom and the United States, in hard cover.


----------



## elmilitaro (May 11, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 8, 2006)

Cool but what this has to do with EAW? You probably misread the name of this subforum, don't ya? 

MOVED...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2006)

It is in the offtopic forum Pisis, so I think you are the one who misread the sub title of the forum...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 9, 2006)

And so he did, or, a Mod moved it....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2006)

True...


----------

